# CK Patches: My System Seems Much More Responsive

## wswartzendruber

Has anyone else had a drastically faster system after trying ck-sources?  I'm just trying to make sure something else hasn't caused this.

----------

## Ateo

I used ck for a few months but recently switched to gentoo-dev for gensplash reasons. To be honest, I saw no difference in performance.. But that's just me.

----------

## codergeek42

Yes, I actually got about a 5 FPS performance gain in Quake III, but alas CK's patches seem to make ALSA go funky and I have no idea why. Definitely a good desktop/workstation kernel patchset though, aside from that...

----------

## Ateo

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> Yes, I actually got about a 5 FPS performance gain in Quake III, but alas CK's patches seem to make ALSA go funky and I have no idea why. Definitely a good desktop/workstation kernel patchset though, aside from that...

 

Yea. I can confirm that alsa gets funky with ck. BMP would crash on me for no reason. it apparantly seemed to be an issue with libmpg123 and alsa. This doesn't happen to me with gentoo-dev.

----------

## bollucks

 *Ateo wrote:*   

>  *codergeek42 wrote:*   Yes, I actually got about a 5 FPS performance gain in Quake III, but alas CK's patches seem to make ALSA go funky and I have no idea why. Definitely a good desktop/workstation kernel patchset though, aside from that... 
> 
> Yea. I can confirm that alsa gets funky with ck. BMP would crash on me for no reason. it apparantly seemed to be an issue with libmpg123 and alsa. This doesn't happen to me with gentoo-dev.

 

I don't suppose it was something like this:

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.ck/1805

----------

## seank

I use ck-sources and I don't have a problem with ALSA.

----------

## Deranger

<nothing any more>Last edited by Deranger on Mon Jan 10, 2005 10:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dfy

Fortunately, I don't have any problems with ALSA and -ck. I love Con's patchset though, my system is much more responsive with -ck (staircase scheduler  :Smile:  ). For those of you who didn't know, there's also -cko based on -ck, which includes some neat stuff like Reiser4 etc: http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/

----------

## tomm1111

My system did indeed "seem" a lot more responsive.  I was getting semi-frequent lock-ups therefor I switched back to the gentoo-dev-kernel.

----------

## bet1m

ck rocks  :Wink: 

----------

